# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  RIBA (Robot for Interactive Body Assistance), robotic nurse, RIKEN, Wako, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - RIKEN

----------


## Airicist

RIBA robotic bear nurse 

Uploaded on Aug 29, 2009




> RIKEN in Japan has developed RIBA to help lift patients.

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Mar 19, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Robot for advanced patient care support "RIBA- II" 

Uploaded on Aug 1, 2011

----------


## Airicist

RIBA II Care Support Robot For Lifting Patients

Uploaded on Oct 24, 2011




> RIBA II Care Support Robot For Lifting Patients

----------


## Airicist

RIBA II robot overview

Published on Nov 18, 2015

----------

